# Challenger MT255



## marcus6701 (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking at a MT255 w/loader for sale. I have made plans to look at a 1986 Ford 1710 with a loader and trying to compare. both about same horse power, hours, tires. The Fords are suposed to be pretty good tractors. Sounds like the Challengers are just as good. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Marcus.
I know very little about both other they seems to be ore Ford.

Are both tractor 4WD?


----------



## marcus6701 (Dec 27, 2011)

Test drove the Challenger today and put a down payment on it. I was suprised that the brakes worked on all 4 wheels. Most will only work the rear wheels. Everything seemed to work great. Not hydro but thats ok. I think I will like this tractor. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## marcus6701 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tractor seems to be real good. The joystick for the loader leaked bad so I had to replace the o rings in the end. No more leaks. Good power. Dug around a little in the dirt today and it filled the bucket up nicely.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Post some pics when you can.


----------



## marcus6701 (Dec 27, 2011)

The tractor is still online for sale. Don't know why it wasn't taken off. Its under Turkeyfoot Equipment and Tractor House. I don't know how to get pics uploaded to the forum. I'll figure it out soon. 
Had the tractor out yesterday dragging 15" wild black cherry logs up a steep hill. All it needed was about 1000-1200 rpm in 4 wheel to pull the logs. It has a loader that gives extra weight on front end. I have 650 lbs of steel blocks I need to put on the 3 point to get the back end down. Wonderfull little tractor.


----------



## marcus6701 (Dec 27, 2011)

It didn't work


----------



## marcus6701 (Dec 27, 2011)

This is my Challenger mt255 with loader ml20


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your MT255 looks comfortable at its home.


----------



## marcus6701 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm happy with it. I don't know if it will beat that '41 Allis Chalmers B beside it at pushing snow. I went through a 4' snow drift with no problem with the B in 2nd gear wide open throttle. Its got good ag tires with chains and 160 lb wheel weight on each wheel. That tractor was built back when they made real good tractors. Nothing chinsy about it. Its all work and no play. Can't say anything bad about the Challenger. They used steel all around. No plastic or fiberglass stuff. Its just as solid a tractor.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Tractor from yesterday indeed well built,and one could fix about anythin on them we out booklet or computer like some models to day.

I will admit tractors of today more comfortable and user friendly tho.


----------

